# 10 Gallon Tank Overcrowded?



## kdharvey (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a 10 gallon tank with a filter, heater, and light and plenty of plants and a hideout (a fake log with a few holes in it and a hollowed out inside). It's been matured for about a month and I'm done adding all the fish but I'm worried that it might be overcrowded so I'd like to know what you guys think! I have 6 Pygmy Cories, 8 Neon Tetras, 1 Saimese Algea Eater (I think), and 1 Dwarf Flame Gourami. I clean the gravel and glass once a week and do about a 25% water change. I also test the ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate about once every two weeks. So hopefully I'm doin what I should be! Any comments about my set-up are welcome, thanks!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Yep, overcrowded. Too many fish.

Test water weekly. Smaller tanks demand more attention. And use a liquid reagent test kit not strips.

Ix-nay one the SAE. Maybe the gourami too.

Neons can be tough. Try cardinal tetras instead. Bigger, healthier and more, but similar, color.


----------



## fried rice (Feb 26, 2008)

you have way too many fish, its usually a rule of thumb one inch of fish per gallon of water, smaller tanks are harder to take care of because small chemical changes can have deadly consequences, its like putting a cup of salt in a gallon of water, the fish in the gallon would die but if you put a cup of salt in a 50 gallon tank the fish could still survive


----------

